# Meeräschen Ostsee 2018



## Seriola (9. Juni 2018)

Wenn der Sommer so weitergeht, könnte 2018 seit langem wieder ein richtig gutes Meeräschenjahr werden. Also wenn ihr welche seht oder fangt, gerne hier melden!


----------



## Michael.S (9. Juni 2018)

*AW: Meeräschen Ostsee 2018*

Meeräschen habe ich auch schon in der Nordsee gesehen , genauer im Cuxhavener Amerikahafen , die ziehen an der Oberfläche die Kaimauer entlang und grasen dort die Algen ab


----------



## banja1 (9. Juni 2018)

*AW: Meeräschen Ostsee 2018*

In Laboe und in der Kieler Bucht bis Schönberg ist in Sommer alles voll nur sehr schwer zu fangen


----------



## FlyfishKöter (10. August 2018)

*AW: Meeräschen Ostsee 2018*

Weder 2017 noch dieses Jahr sind gute Meeräschenjahre #c


----------



## Seriola (12. August 2018)

*AW: Meeräschen Ostsee 2018*

Ja, habe auch nichts wirklich positives gehört... Eigentlich seltsam nach den guten Jahren bis 2010...


----------



## Salziges Silber (20. August 2018)

*AW: Meeräschen Ostsee 2018*

@FlyfishKöter


*(Weder 2017 noch dieses Jahr sind gute Meeräschenjahre) *




das hört sich interessant an, woran machst du das fest?


----------



## mullet64 (22. August 2018)

*AW: Meeräschen Ostsee 2018*

Seit 2015 habe ich auch kaum noch welche gesehen.
Letztes Jahr nur eine einzige, und die leider dort, wo man nicht angeln konnte, mitten zwischen den badenden Massen in Warnemünde.
Dieses Jahr war ich schon zigmal los. Nichts...


----------



## Salziges Silber (23. August 2018)

*AW: Meeräschen Ostsee 2018*

was ist da blos los mit den kraftpaketen? 

ich dachte immer, es muß nur warm sein und dann sind sie an den stränden um zu fressen


----------



## FlyfishKöter (23. August 2018)

*AW: Meeräschen Ostsee 2018*



Salziges Silber schrieb:


> das hört sich interessant an, woran machst du das fest?



Ich hatte letztes Jahr keine ausmachen können, weder an der Küste noch im Nordostseekanal.

Dieses Jahr das gleiche Bild. Nix im Kanal, nix an der Küste ...
Und ich wohne am Kanal und an der Küste. 

#c


----------



## Salziges Silber (23. August 2018)

*AW: Meeräschen Ostsee 2018*

ok, aber dafür muß es einen grund geben, sonst konnte man sich doch auf die sommergäste verlassen


----------



## FlyfishKöter (23. August 2018)

*AW: Meeräschen Ostsee 2018*



Salziges Silber schrieb:


> ok, aber dafür muß es einen grund geben, sonst konnte man sich doch auf die sommergäste verlassen



Das wüsste ich auch gerne. Hatten wir hier in Kiel beim lokalen Tackle-Dealer schon mal diskutiert, aber keine Antwort gefunden.


----------



## woern1 (24. August 2018)

*AW: Meeräschen Ostsee 2018*

Rein spekulativ könnten folgende Gründe vorliegen:


 - mittlerweile gezieltes Befischen der Nebenerwerbs-/Berufsfischer
 Nicht umsonst gibt's doch so einige Restaurants an der Ostseeküste, die während der Sommerzeit die Meeräsche auf der Karte haben (ob auf einer gemischten Fischplatte oder als Filet an sich sei dahingestellt), zudem kann man Multen (als Wildfang) schon in einigen Frischfischläden in DK und D kaufen.
 U.U. könnte das gezielte Befischen schon bei der Wanderung von den Winterquartieren an die Ostseeküsten passieren. Es gab mal vor etwa 3 oder 4 Jahren ein dänisches Unterwasservideo vom Helsingör/Öresund, wo mehrere Schwärme von hunderten von Fischen durchgezogen sind. Diese suchten dann ihre Sommerquartiere auf.  
 Das war z.B. zumindest  letztes und dieses Jahr nicht der Fall, so dass man vermuten kann, dass die Schwärme nicht mehr existent sind.
 Zudem bin ich der Meinung, dass die Schwärme i.d.R. standorttreu sind, d.h., dass die Meeräschen bzw der jeweilige Schwarm zum Sommer immer den gleichen Küstenabschnitt aufsuchen. Wird der Schwarm abgefischt, bleibt der Strandabschnitt leer bzw die übrig gebliebenen Einzelfische schließen sich überwiegend anderen Schwärmen an.  
 - evtl aufgrund größer werdende Population der Fressfeinde (z.B. Seehundartige, Cormarane (?), ) deutliche Dezimierung der Multenbestände.  
 Da es sich dabei, ähnlich wie beim Wolfsbarsch, um eine eher langsamwachsende Spezies handelt, bricht natürlich die Population recht schnell ein. Eine Multe mit 30 cm hat schon mindestens 3 (oder fast 5) Jahre auf dem Buckel, mit 50 cm etwa 10 Jahre, u.U. je nach Nahrungsangebot (Quelle:
https://www.fiskepleje.dk/Fiskebiologi/multe
http://www.angelwahn.de/meeraesche/)


evtl. bestehen die Voraussetzungen     der Nahrung (-sgrundlage) in den Sommerquartieren nicht mehr so wie     vorher und deswegen bleiben die Äschen aus. Auch wenn der     letztjährige Sommer im Norden sehr wechselhaft war, gab es viele     Anzeichen (nicht nur für den gen. Zeitraum), dass die     Wasserqualität der Ostsee sich verschlechtert hat. Ich hatte     letztes Jahr auch im Uferbereich kaum Kleinstlebewesen (Tangläufer,     Mysis, Sandgarnelen usw) sehen können. Auch bildeten sich gerade     hier auf Fehmarn an der Ostküste massiv braune Algen aus, die     offensichtich nicht als Nahrung der Meeraesche geeignet sind.  Die     Fische weiden eher die Grünalgen mit den darin enthaltenen     Kleinstlebewesen ab und meiden Bereiche mit den braunen Algen. Diese     vermehrten sich offensichtlich aufgrund Sauerstoffmangels bzw zu     vielen Nährstoffen (Überdüngung bzw Eintrag durch Außen) im     Wasser. Davon sprachen auch hiesige Fischer, dass der Ufernahe     Bereich (Strandnähe bis 6-10 m Wassertiefe) recht 'tot' sei und     Sauerstoffmangel herrscht (in diesem Zusammenhang s.a. mehrere     Fischsterben im Bereich der Ostsee, z.B. Eckernförder Bucht usw).     Dass dann natürlich Fische abwandern bzw sich erst gar nicht     einstellen, ist relativ wahrscheinlich.
 In der aktuellen Zeitschrift Fliegenfischen ist ein Bericht über das Meeräschenangeln, darin trifft der Autor die Aussage, dass sich nördlich Fünen, Seeland etc immer noch Äschen einstellen und die Fische nicht weiter nach Süden ziehen würden (Artikel müsste sich auf 2017 beziehen, es wird jedoch keine Ursache genannt für das 'Nichweiterwandern' genannt).


Und auch sehr merkwürdig ist, dass sich z.B. im Bereich der Nordküste Lollands dieses Jahr auch keine Fische eingestellt haben. Ein guter Bekannter und Fliegenfischer auf Lolland meldet keine Sichtungen, auch in dän. Angelforen etc gibt's fast keine Meldungen (Sichtungen bzw. Fänge), obwohl dort Flachwasser und Nahrungsangebot beste Lebensgrundlagen bieten würden.


  Anzumerken ist, dass o.g. Darstellung aufgrund eigener Beobachtungen, Erfahrungen,  Gespräche, Recherchen im WWW usw. basiert.  
 Problematisch bei der Meeräsche ist, dass es auch nur wenige wissenschaftlich fundierte Studien und Fakten gibt. Interessant ist z.B. eine dänische Studie über die Wanderung von Multen an die dän Küstengewässer, dass diese aus dem Bereich der Themse-Mündung stammen. Andere überwintern z.B. eher im deutschen oder südnorwegischen Nordseebereich.
 Es gab z.B. vor einigen Jahren Mitte September auch Sichtungen von bestimmt über 500 Tieren an hiesiger Ostküste, als ob diese sich kurzzeitig gesammelt haben, um dann offensichtlich in die Winterquartiere abzuwandern. Andererseits hatte ich auch Anfang/Mitte Oktober noch Schwärme    bzw Fische bei der Nahrungsaufnahme sichten können.
 Weitere Quellen sind z.B.  


http://www.lsfv-sh.de/neuigkeiten/1...tselhaft-meeraeschen-in-der-westlichen-ostsee


 Leider finde ich die dänischen Quellen eben gerade nicht, müssten jedoch bei der https://www.sportsfiskeren.dk/  bzw beim dän. Landwirtschafts- und Fiskeriministerium recherchierbar sein.


 Werner


----------



## Salziges Silber (24. August 2018)

*AW: Meeräschen Ostsee 2018*

sehr schöner bericht,
gibt es noch einen link zu dem beschriebenen video?


----------



## woern1 (24. August 2018)

*AW: Meeräschen Ostsee 2018*

Wg dem Video:  Das gibt es auf jeden Fall auf Facebook (bin  daabgemeldet), muss ich morgen mal im Netz schauen.


W.


----------



## mullet64 (25. August 2018)

*AW: Meeräschen Ostsee 2018*

@woern1: Tolle ausführliche Überlegungen!!!


Wenn wirklich das Abfischen die Ursache ist, kann ich ja jetzt meine MÄ-Angelsachen einmotten. Hoffe mal, dass vielleicht noch ein paar Mullen übrig sind und im September an unsere Strände kommen...


----------



## Salziges Silber (25. August 2018)

*AW: Meeräschen Ostsee 2018*

ja vllt ist der herbst unsere zeit, 

ich möchte unbedingt wieder einen kampf |rolleyes


----------



## FlyfishKöter (25. August 2018)

*AW: Meeräschen Ostsee 2018*

Ich war heute auf Als unterwegs und habe ein paar Meerforellen fangen können. Hinsichtlich der Unterwasserwelt sah dort alles wirklich top aus: kaum Braunalgen, der Blasentang sah gut aus, äußerst viele Mysiden und Grundeln unterwegs und einjährige Hornhechte. Meeräschen habe ich nicht gesehen, was mich an der Stelle, wo ich war, nicht weiter wundert.

Im Kieler Raum sah das allerdings vor ein paar Wochen vergleichsweise schlechter aus. Kaum Leben im Wasser und der Blasentang war mit schmierigen Braunalgen voll. Offenbar hat die Wasserqualität hier in S-H schon gelitten, weiter nördlich (mindestens ab Waabs) scheint es besser auszusehen, aber auch dort habe ich noch keine Meeräschen ausgemacht.
Vielleicht schau ich morgen mal in Hohenfelde vorbei.


----------



## woern1 (26. August 2018)

*AW: Meeräschen Ostsee 2018*

Leider finde ich das dänische Video der durchziehenden Meeräschen nicht mehr (anscheinend gab's das nur auf FB).


TL


W.


----------



## Salziges Silber (26. August 2018)

*AW: Meeräschen Ostsee 2018*

leider habe ich mit dem fratzenbuch nichts mehr am hut


----------

